# Martian Tripods v Tanks. Fight the second Martian Invasion in this new Tabletop Game



## vonhist

*Hi,
Thought this was worth promoting (and I messed up with the title not being in Bold on the first one)

*http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1117201778/all-quiet-on-the-martian-front-miniature-tanks-vs




Regards


vonhist


----------



## vonhist

This is truly annoying. Why isn't the title in caps? I highlighted the text and hit bold. Is there something else i should have done.


----------



## vonhist

A look at a special character - The Red Martian


----------



## vonhist

*Q&A with the comments section with the games creator on Saturday at 0900 EST*


----------



## vonhist

Another special character - Pattons Mark IV Tank


----------



## vonhist

*Alien Dungeon Holding Q @ A right now. Everyone welcome*

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects...the-martian-front-miniature-tanks-vs/comments


----------



## Ed_Laprade

Do these people have _any_ idea how big the guns on the Mark IV would actually be? A 75 mm gun has a 3 inch bore. a 4 inch gun would be 100 mm. And a 10 inch gun is a (pre-modern) battleship or artillery cannon! And the tank ought to move at about half a mile per hour, it would be so heavy.


----------



## vonhist

Yes it is a ship gun put on a tank. Remember this is an _alternative_ history so tech isnt the same as our WW1 period. But yes it would be slower than the average tank (probably), guess the idea is to kill the tripods not worry about speed..


----------



## vonhist

More free stuff on offer! Also check out comments section for latest Q&A session with the company.


----------



## vonhist

*150K goal reached. Houston we have Gubbins!! (and all the other stretch goals at 150K)*


----------



## vonhist

Think the Mark IV tank was big? Check this out!


----------



## vonhist

And the Martian's Big Bad!


----------



## vonhist

*Alien Dungeon has just released a "Try before you buy" scenario with cut down rules using some (not all) of the Invasion level ($80) units.

*http://www.aliendungeon.com/Joomla/...nloads&Itemid=547&view=summary&cid=18&catid=3


----------



## vonhist

Here is a Battle Report from a player using the 'try before you buy scenario:

AAR -
Ran a demo game last night for my D&D Encounters group to see. They're all broke right this second, but they loved the concept. Long story short, humans ended up winning!
Humans deployed sneakily (all behind at least soft cover), with one of the HMG deploying in the middle wooded area... figuring the tripod would most likely come closest. Martian set up about as far away as possible (1-3" from the edge of the table), since their player loved the Focused variant of the Heat Ray.
Turn 1 - Martian tripod moved forward 6" (didn't feel like moving full speed for some reason) and fired upon a blip at nearly full range. That poor scout never had a chance, but his comrades elsewhere were saved a grisly fate by his distraction. The player was annoyed at the fake-out, so he moved the tripod in the second movement to be able to Sweep the Heat Ray.
The human player basically stayed put, moving some blips in the second move phase.
Turn 2 - Human player won initiative, successfully rolled for the Rough Riders, and they were all allowed to move. They fanned out, almost pincer-style to either side of the tripod. The blips moved away a bit in the second phase to counter the Martian move.
Martian player moved between the middle and left woods, toward the side with only one Rough Rider, and did a Heat Ray Sweep on two of the blips (barely got the edge of one of them). One was fake, the other an actual unit. The doughboys were dug-in, and still two of them were vaporized by the Heat Ray. The soldiers valiantly passed their morale check (crit!) however. The tripod then moved in closer to assault next turn.
Turn 3 - The Martian player won initiative, moved toward another blip to reveal another doughboy unit, and decided to sweep them in stead of finishing off the wounded unit. This attack decimated the troops, killing four of five, and sent the remaining solider fleeing.
The human player's Rough Riders were able to close the distance and miraculously ensnared all three of the legs (out of six cables total). Sensing a weakness, the Human player went for broke and revealed nearly all of their units (including the HMG that had been waiting in ambush in the trees) and proceeded to pepper the immobilized tripod. This furious assault from all sides led to the spectacular demise of the tripod, as it fell and exploded upon impact... though sadly taking the Rough Riders and remaining member of the battered doughboy unit with it. One could call it a Pyrrhic victory, as the humans lost four stands, with a fifth wounded.
All in all, very fast game, very fun. I can only imagine the awesomeness of having more rules/options & actual figures to negotiate around the field.


----------



## vonhist

[h=3]B.E.F. Arrives in New York![/h]

Teddy Roosevelt stood upon the balcony and watched the crowd wave and cheer at what seemed like teaming masses of troops of the B.E.F. as they marched down Broadway. The crowd was interesting in its own right to the careful observer. They just weren’t Americans. This was New York City. The streets were lined with thousands and thousands of immigrants who had come there looking for a brighter future - Italy, Ireland, Greece, Germany, China- in fact , people from all over the globe. It was as if humanity itself was represented. Cheering. Cheering for salvation from the inhuman monsters that had come from another world. Teddy was also waving with the crowd with his signature grin stretching from ear to ear. Those closest to him could tell that grin was just a little more pronounced. “Bully, bully indeed” he repeatedly muttered, from time to time, as a new unit appeared.
While the public, and even most of his cabinet did not know was that this was the most cheerful Teddy had been in many months.  The War, in truth, was going badly. True, the army had rallied after its shocking losses and initial defeats. True, the entire country, every man, woman and child was working, always working, night and day to rush materials to the Front. Training centers everywhere were turning every able bodied man in America into soldiers from the age of 16 to 55. So many scientists, inventors, industrialists - all were throwing everything they could at the “Martian” problem. Old political rivalries were even pushed to the side in the great struggle.
All of that, and daily sacrifices from everyone, and yet America was losing. The Canadians’ were losing. Teddy knew it and the generals knew it. Did the Martians? They had stopped at the Mississippi river for the most part and, though new attacks sprung up along the line every week, the Martians weren’t pressing to hard. The great military minds and Teddy had come to one conclusion. The Martians were consolidating and preparing for the Big Push. The final push. Reports from the occupied territories clearly indicated they were very busy. Cylinders were still falling every night.
Despite the relationship that had been deepening between America and the UK after the First Martian War, Teddy’s efforts to get real help in the form of men and materials had been hard. The British were very grateful for all the help America had given them in rebuilding, especially since so little had come from Europe, but England was hard pressed to hold onto their Empire. In India, the Martians were barely being held at bay by the forces of the Common Wealth. Hong Kong had fallen and all of North Africa including the Sudan and Egypt. At home, the British were even more nervous. What if cylinders fell there? What if France or Germany decided to strike while the UK was so hard pressed?
The British did commit to their American allies in the end. The BEF had arrived and, in all its technological wonder, was driving down Broadway. As spectacular as the sight of the new Imperial and Kitchener tanks were, as impressive as the trotting lines of Sikh horseman were,  the marvel of the Gyro tanks, the sound of the bagpipes, Teddy couldn’t  help but wonder in the end. His trademark grinned faded, if just for a moment.  Would it be enough?


----------



## vonhist

*Great News for UK and European Gamers!!
*[h=3]
Shipping To UK And EU Solved![/h]We are very pleased to announce that Renedra, the renowned manufacturer and retailer of plastic miniatures and accessories, has agreed to act as our European Union distributor for the All Quiet on the Martian Front Kickstarter only.  We could not be happier with this outcome since Architects of War, our sister company, is the Exclusive North American distributor for Renedra.
What does this mean for you if you live in the UK or EU_?  *There will be no increase in the flat rate shipping charge!  You will receive the shipment of your pledge, freebies and any add-on goodies by paying the previously stated flat rate shipping, no additional charges.*_
_*So, we have 3 different categories that you can fall into…*_
_***US – Free shipping*_
_***UK and EU – Flat rate shipping stated in the pledge levels or shipping policy for Add-ons.  No Vat or other import duties will be charged to you.*_
_***Everybody Else – Flat rate shipping stated in the pledge levels or shipping policy for Add-ons.  You will be responsible for any duty or taxes charged at the time of delivery, if applicable.*_
_*Please let us know if you have any questions.  Thank you all for being so patient while we hammered out the details!*_
_*Barb*_


----------



## vonhist

*Our first look at the British Expeditionary Force
*


----------



## vonhist

A closer look at the BEF Armoured Car


http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1117201778/all-quiet-on-the-martian-front-miniature-tanks-vs


----------



## vonhist

*and here's the Goliath!*


http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1117201778/all-quiet-on-the-martian-front-miniature-tanks-vs


----------



## vonhist

*British Forces revamped and released.
*


----------



## vonhist

Big bonuses at 300K, already all pledges getting at least 2.5 x pledge, most are at 3x+.


Even if you have no money this month pledge $1 and give yourself to grab some cheap add ons in post KS option.


currently @ 265K

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1117201778/all-quiet-on-the-martian-front-miniature-tanks-vs


----------

